# Mtd model 316-611-d000



## glc4123 (Dec 1, 2018)

hello im new to the forum and had a question about a mtd snow blower listed above. i owned this for 20 years plus the problem im having is it is hard starting and once it gets started it will only run when choke is half way and when you turn the choke in normal position to run it will stop and start to backfire.and when i try to start again it goes through the same procedure. i put new plug. all help will be appreciated! 

thank you


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Carburetor is dirty, easiest for you is to buy another off eBay.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Take the bottom bolt underneath the carburetor bowl off and clean the small holes in the bolt. Try not to take off the bowl.


----------



## glc4123 (Dec 1, 2018)

thanks for the help


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Did it work?


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Been waiting for the OP to post back since that's the same blower I have but if he's owned it for all this time and this is the first time he's had issues starting it I'm impressed. My carb started acting up about 10 years ago and I've always used E0 and sta-bil.


----------

